# صور السيد المسيح رووووعة



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2011)

​


----------



## omid (4 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية قال:


> ​



صور رائعه 
تنسجم مع  الليل الصامت
وضؤ القمر الخافت
الخائف والمختبئ حول اغطيه السحاب الداكنه
هموم كثيره تجر ذكرياتي الموجعه 
رغم صمتي وصمدي كلوح رمايه 
التي تلاطشني غربه الرماح القاسيه
لي رجاء واحد سيخترق كل هذه الحواجز
في هذا العالم الطائش والفاني
ليعلن الحب والسلام
حبيبي ومخلصي بابا يسوع

الرب يبارك اختنا الكلدانيه في الخدمه والحياة الخاصه​


----------



## كلدانية (4 يوليو 2011)

hope777 قال:


> صور رائعه
> 
> تنسجم مع الليل الصامت
> وضؤ القمر الخافت
> ...



مرسي لمرورك  وردك الجميل
 ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 يوليو 2011)

شكرا جدا
*مميزه *جداااا
سلام ونعمه​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 يوليو 2011)

*صور جميله جدا*
*ميرسي كلدانيه*
*وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## أنجيلا (5 يوليو 2011)

*روعة جداااااااا*
*شكرا يا قمر للصور *


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا جدا​
> *مميزه *جداااا
> 
> سلام ونعمه
> ​




المميز هو مرورك  استاذي
شكرااا ليك ​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جدا*​
> *ميرسي كلدانيه*
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​




مرسي لمروورك 
  نورت موضوعي
شكراااا ليك​


----------



## كلدانية (5 يوليو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *روعة جداااااااا*
> *شكرا يا قمر للصور *


الراائع هو مروورك ياقمر
مرسي ليكي ​


----------



## MAJI (6 يوليو 2011)

صور جميلة تعطي  نبذة من مراحل حياة يسوع 
شكرا على تعبك كلدانية
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2011)

MAJI قال:


> صور جميلة تعطي نبذة من مراحل حياة يسوع
> شكرا على تعبك كلدانية
> الرب يبارك خدمتك


شكرااا لمروورك الجميل  
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (7 يوليو 2011)

مش باينيين


----------



## كلدانية (7 يوليو 2011)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> مش باينيين


الصور موجودة وظاهرة  يامارتينا
مرسي لمرورك حبيبتي 




​


----------



## happy angel (8 يوليو 2011)

*ميرسى ياقمر صور رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## whiteeagle2 (8 يوليو 2011)

كلدانية اسمحيلي اقولك الصور اكتر من روعة وهستعملهم بعد اذنك في المنتدي بتاعي


----------



## !! MR.BeBo !! (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرااااااااا جدااا
صور جميله 
ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## صائدالقلوب (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لكي


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2011)




----------



## soso a (11 يوليو 2011)

رووووووووووووعه شكلهم تحفه بجد ​


----------



## كلدانية (12 يوليو 2011)

soso a قال:


> رووووووووووووعه شكلهم تحفه بجد​​


----------

